# Sammlung von interessanten Video Vorträgen zum Thema Softwareentwicklung



## Thomas Darimont (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bitte postet doch die interessanten Videovorträge die ihr so bei euren Streifzügen durchs Netz findet 

Alle Vorträge der vergangenen Java One Java Konferenzen:
http://developers.sun.com/learning/javaoneonline/

Einige eSeminare zum Thema Demo Coding der letzten Breakpoint
http://breakpoint.untergrund.net/seminars.php

Gruß Tom


----------



## kalle123456 (1. Mai 2008)

Hier mal eine sehr gute Sammlung für C#.
Lehrvideos C#

Gruss


----------



## bled (9. November 2009)

Es wundert mich ein wenig, dass die Google Tech Talks bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurden:
http://www.youtube.com/user/googletechtalks


----------



## JackHammer2xxl2 (14. Februar 2010)

http://www.sempervideo.de

einfach genial in IT sachen ich mag auch die stimme

sehr schön ->auch<- für Anfänger


----------



## jow (8. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar weitere Links zu interessanten Talks:

Northeast Scala Symposium 2011 (Scala, Funktionale Programmierung)
http://www.nescala.org/2011/

The NoSQL Tapes (NoSQL - Produkte und Konzepte)
http://nosqltapes.com/

Jfokus 2011 (Talks der Konferenz. Manche Schwedisch, manche Englisch)
http://www.jfokus.se/jfokus/page.jsp?id=recordings


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (31. August 2011)

Hi,

@Tom
Link #1 funktioniert nicht, ich denke http://www.parleys.com/#st=4&id=1839 ist die neue URL (aber spetiell JavaPolis'07)

Edit:
Noch 2 eigene Links:

PHP Anfänger-Tutorials
Gratis testen von video2brain Tutorials

Gruß javaDeveloper2011


----------

